# 1 or 2 Crew Needed in Sargent



## JWT (Jun 28, 2004)

Monday is looking good, but my fishing partner (wife) has to work. I need some help with the boat to be able to go. Also, going forward I would like to add a few reliable names to my call list. I am looking for someone who loves to fish, has offshore experience, pays their share, helps with cleaning ect., and doesn't drink more than a beer or two. We fish on a 23 Seacat that I restored and repowered a year ago. I normally error on the side of caution when it comes to weather and don't like to beat my boat or people up or take unnecessary risks. That normally means 20-24 knots in 3 foot seas or less. We fish hard and the fishbox normally reflects it. If interested PM. I am heading to Sargent tomorrow morning, but will check this thread on a neighbor's computer at some point this weekend.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Sign me up, my name is Doug McIver! LOL


----------

